
Web Design in 4 Minutes - guessmyname
https://jgthms.com/web-design-in-4-minutes/
======
F-0X
Can I really be the only one who clicked the link and _enjoyed_ the plainness?

------
srachamim
Great way to teach a lesson, and a great promotion!

